# Dangerous wisdom for the Christian life???



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Oct 22, 2007)

Advice given to me by a church member. Is this any specific school of thought?

Paul,

I feel I must pass on to you some advice a very wise man once gave me. "When developing your own personal philosophy or standard of life and living in this sinful world, first support your principle with two clear scripture passages and, second, be sure one of these proof texts are from the actual words of Jesus." "If the principle is biblically sound it will be useful but if Jesus did not teach it to His students it probably is not useful for everyone."

I hope this will aid you in your search for truth.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that advice supported by two scripture passages?  Sounds like red letter liberalism to me. You know, all Scriptures are equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 22, 2007)

Paul G. Woods said:


> A member(retired Baptist pastor) of my church passed the following well intentioned advice to me. What do you make of it? Where did this line of reasoning come from? Is this any particular school of thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having scripture to back up your philosophy is good advise for sure, but since ALL SCRIPTURE IS GIVEN BY INSPRIATION OF GOD AND IS PROFITABLE, I am not sure what to make out of his last statment about the actual words of Jesus. They are all the actual Word of Jesus in my opinion.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 22, 2007)

Jesus also didn't say anything about not having sex with animals. Therefore, such advice is adiaphora for the Christian life.


----------



## KMK (Oct 22, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist;316120They are all the actual Word of Jesus in my opinion.[/QUOTE said:


> He is the Word who became flesh.


----------

